# Pleco not eating or producing waste.. Need help



## Holli2121 (Oct 31, 2012)

"Hi I've had my pleco for about 8months now, my tank is 125litres, and I've always maintained excellent water quality, I have one pleco in the tank, 6mixed tiger barbs, 6emperor and phantom tetras, 9platy babies which are 7months old, a silver shark and a catfish.
About 3days ago I noticed my pleco hiding at the bottom of the decoration in my tank and not moving as much as normal, then I noticed it wasn't eating or interested in any food or producing any waste.....
I've done a 50% water change yesterday and the levels are fine today, I also put in some cucumber about 3hours ago and it hasn't been touched.
Please help, I'm new to fish keeping and want to know if I'm doing anything wrong.....
Thanks holli


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

do you have driftwood in the tank ??


----------



## Holli2121 (Oct 31, 2012)

No I don't, will that solve the problem ?????


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

plecos need wood to chew on to aid in digestion...if they don't have it ;after awhile they have problems and will die..so that may well be your problem.


----------



## Holli2121 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok thanks very much, I'm gonna get some driftwood right away.
Any other special requirements they need ???


----------



## Senior roboto (Sep 23, 2012)

Driftwood should do the trick. Hey love that stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Holli2121 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

feed your pleco a good varied diet of quality foods....feeding should be relative to the species or L number.....some like a more meaty diet and other a veggie and algae diet... but they should all be fed both types of foods..just more of one or the other depending on species..


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

and if all else fails try canned green beans!

i am yet to meet a pleco that didn't like them!

if you were on this side of the pond i would say plecocaine, but your not

John can we get an international rush shipment?


----------



## Holli2121 (Oct 31, 2012)

Drift wood is in, but no luck yet !!! He's still staying in one spot, gonna try bloodworms tonight.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

It will take him a little bit to get used to it being there, he will attach to it and nom nom nom when ready


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sure we can...i have shipped Plecocaine as far as india....it just isn't cheap to do...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what species of pleco is it ????? do you know the L number ??
don't give it bloodworms...it may make him worse...


----------



## Holli2121 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not completely sure, he was one of the first fish I got, and it wasn't such a hobby then, I was thinking about what you said about the bloodworms, and I remember when I bought him, I'm sure the man in the shop said he was vegetarian, is that possible ??? 
Since the driftwood has been in he has been a lot more active, but still no poo and still not eating ??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

give him some algae wafers...


----------



## Holli2121 (Oct 31, 2012)

I recently have taken pictures of my pleco to a aquatic centre and it turns out he has a tumour !!!!! Does anyone know about this, they said he will probably die, but he has just started eating again . . . . . Is there any thing I can do to help him ???


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

very interesting....a tumor.....did they do a CAT scan ?
just take care of it like you would normally do..if it does have a tumor there is nothing you really can do about it unless you want to spend a couple of grand or so...


----------

